# Ollie turns 1!!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't believe my little puppy is gone! But it's been such a great ride with a few bumps along the way sure but we've created so many memories in just his first year that I can't wait to see where life takes us next.  Ollie is my first GSD and I sure learned a lot along the way, discovered dog sports and made some great new friends and I'm getting a lot more exercise... He's been nothing but a positive on my life and I wouldn't trade him for anything!

My boy growing up and some of the great experiences we've had! Happy B-day to my Lollipop, he's getting steak, ice cream, new toy and a nice hike this weekend. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Ollie!!!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy birthday Ollie! 
:birthday:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy happy birthday handsome!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved your video. The first part made me cry...darn you! I always enjoy your pictures as I think Ollie is most handsome!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahhh, so awesome. You made it through the first year. And his eyes........ Well done!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!! You lucky dog, you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Great song choices, very touching.

Happy birthday Ollie!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I loved your video. The first part made me cry...darn you! I always enjoy your pictures as I think Ollie is most handsome!


Thanks! And sorry lol, that song has gotten me a few times too 



wolfy dog said:


> Ahhh, so awesome. You made it through the first year. And his eyes........ Well done!


Yes we did and I didn't developed a single grey hair! Though I'm hoping my next GSD to be a WGWL possible Czech cross and I know she is going to give me a run for my money, Ollie was admittedly a pretty easy puppy. And thanks, he does have some soulful eyes. :wub:

I'm so sorry for the loss of your pup, I don't even want to begin to imagine but so glad that you decided to open your heart to another eventually, it really is the best medicine.



kelseycub said:


> Great song choices, very touching.
> 
> Happy birthday Ollie!


Thank you! I'm a huge Randy Newman fan, his songs just seemed to fit very well and the first song is talking about human adoption but I thought it fit for pups as well. 

And thank you everyone! Enjoy those puppies, the time goes by way too fast.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Ollie, you handsome devil!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> Happy birthday Ollie, you handsome devil!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! He is quite handsome and quite the little devil. :wild::help:


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww, yep. Video made me cry, too! What a sweet dog! Happy Birthday, Ollie!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Ollie!!!! You're such a handsome, lucky boy.
I hope you got spoiled, but something tells me you did :wild:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!!!!!!!! You handsome handsome boy!! I love your updates on FB!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday You gorgeous boy! Wow it Seems like just Yesterday he Was 7 months . loved the Video it was beautiful.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  Possibly I should have put a warning label on the vid, didn't realize it was a tear jerker to anyone but me, LOL.

He had a good day but he'll be having more fun this weekend, yesterday and today have just been so hot but this weekend is supposed to cool down.... I better give him his ice cream soon, in this heat it's starting to look really tempting to me!  :cake:

Don't know about you but I am ready for summer to be over!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy woofday


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you!

He finally got his steak and we shared some vanilla ice cream on his birthday, his expression while eating it is priceless!

Do you think he wants his steak??? 

Untitled (2013-09-13 04:39:32) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Waiting for me to give the release command... Good boy!

Untitled (2013-09-13 04:43:58) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

That was the best thing ever! :wub:

Untitled (2013-09-13 06:16:08) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ollie!!


----------

